# What do you guys use to feed your plants?



## PlantNerd (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm setting up my emersed tank and was curious to see what you guys feed your plants? I have some ferts from back when I had my planted tank last year that I could use.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi PlantNerd,

When Ghazanfar Ghori did a talk for us here in Seattle about a year ago he recommended using MiracleGrow at 1/4 strength.


----------



## PlantNerd (Feb 8, 2010)

thank you roy


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

used tropica master grow and I had a very good experience with that. Been using fox farms grow big hydroponic fertilizer now and it seems to be holding its own but tropica was better.


----------

